# At what age can you expect the biggest increase in muscle mass?



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think most bulk up between three and five. After they reach most of their height they bulk up, so for breeds or lines that grow slower the bulking up is later than those that mature quickly.


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

That was the impression I was under. Oh and I meant she is a paint/thoroughbred quarter horse cross. Sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

With my appy filly I've taken lost of pictures. I expected her to be 15-15.2hh. She was 14.2hh as a 2 year old, 14.3hh as a 3 year old and just hit 15hh this year, at 4. I think she's done growing height wise.

Muscle mass wise she bulked out a HUGE amount over the last 8 months. My semi qhb saddle fit like a glove last fall, and didn't even come close to fitting this spring. I suspect she'll be done the vast majority of bulking and growing by 5. Hopefully she doesn't out grow my new saddle!

this time table seems pretty typical, but I have seen horses 99% done growing and filling in at 3, and some who kept filling in and even growing taller till 7. Most of the early ones seem to be stock breeds and thoroughbreds, most of the late bloomers are draft, draft cross or arab. There are exceptions to every rule though.

here are pictures, for reference. june, as a two year old:


June last year, at 3 when she fit a semi qhb saddle:


And June this year, at 4. Cant find any standing photos.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

In my experience it is 4-8 years of age unless specifically fed to bulk up younger like a halter horse. Lighter breed horses tend to be 4-6 range and drafty horses towards the longer end of the range.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

In my experience it is between 4 and 6 for saddle horses and 6 to 8 for drafts.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> With my appy filly I've taken lost of pictures. I expected her to be 15-15.2hh. She was 14.2hh as a 2 year old, 14.3hh as a 3 year old and just hit 15hh this year, at 4. I think she's done growing height wise.


Thanks for giving me hope! :lol: I've got my fingers crossed my March 2011 model hits 15hh, but he's been 14.2 withers/14.3 hip for about 6 months...


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

My AQHA filly is a May 2011 model, and she was 13 hands at 2 and 13'3 on her birthday, She string tests to 14'3 but I have my doubts she will get there. She was also a toothpick at 2, but over the last couple months she's really started to bulk out, and put on a ton of muscle. My Paint/QH/TB cross grew in height till about 4-5 years old, and he really didn't bulk out till he was about 6 or 7.


----------

